# Rezepte für Döbel?



## Rheinspezie (23. März 2021)

Petri !

Wie verwertet ihr denn Döbel - schmecken die und wie sieht´s mit Gräten aus ?

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. März 2021)

Was für ein Bohei wegen einer kurzen Zwischenfrage.

Bin raus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2021)

Ich habe deine Frage hier nach "Rezepte" verschoben.
Muss ja alles seine Ordnung haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri !
> 
> Wie verwertet ihr denn Döbel - schmecken die und wie sieht´s mit Gräten aus ?
> 
> R.S.


Mit Tulip und Brot füllen und im Anschluss gut wässern


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. März 2021)

Hallo Rheinspezie,

an meinen Haken landen auch öfter mal - ungewollt - Döbel. Habe da ein einfaches Rezept: ich filetierte die Döbel grob vor und lasse sie dann durch den Fleischwolf. Den Fischbrei verarbeite ich dann mit Semmelbröseln und Gewürzen zu Frikadellen. Die lassen sich wunderbar in der Pfanne braten oder auf den Grill legen. Kann man mit Kartoffelsalat essen oder zusammen mit Salat als Fischburgern verarbeiten.


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

Döbel gebraten, Döbel gesotten, Döbel im Speckmantel, zarte Döbelpasteten, Döbel "surprise", Pikante Döbelfilets am Spiess, Döbel a la Meuniere, Döbel Puttanesca, Salat mit Döbelfilet, knusprige Döbel im Teigmantel, Döbel süßsauer, Döbelklopse in Kapernsauce, Gefüllter Döbel aus dem Backofen, Feuriger Döbeleintopf, Döbel-Biltong, Kandierte Döbelflossen, Aspik vom Döbel mit Pickles, Döbelfilets auf der Haut gebraten, Krustenbrot mit Döbelmehl, Döbelhäppchen "Casanova" (nur für Paare), Döbelauflauf, Döbeldöner mit viel Scharf, Döbel im Schlafrock, Pudding vom Döbel, kräftige Döbelbrühe, Döbel Wellington, Döbel Marengo, Döbel Melba, Kaiserlicher Döbel an Kresseschaum, Piraten-Döbel für kleine Schleckermäuler, Döbel auf russische Art, milde Döbelterrine, Döbel aus dem Dutch Oven, goldgelber Döbel mit hollandaise, Sashimi vom Döbel...
reicht das fürs erste? Ich könnte weitermachen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. März 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Hallo Rheinspezie,
> 
> an meinen Haken landen auch öfter mal - ungewollt - Döbel. Habe da ein einfaches Rezept: ich filetierte die Döbel grob vor und lasse sie dann durch den Fleischwolf. Den Fischbrei verarbeite ich dann mit Semmelbröseln und Gewürzen zu Frikadellen. Die lassen sich wunderbar in der Pfanne braten oder auf den Grill legen. Kann man mit Kartoffelsalat essen oder zusammen mit Salat als Fischburgern verarbeiten.



Grüß´ Dich und danke für die Tips.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich Döbel/Aalander und ähnliche 1b Küchenfische gezielt fangen würde, aber da, wo sie bspw. zur Plage werden und wichtige Edelfische verdrängen ( Forellenregion ) , würde ich sie als Hegemaßnahme denn auch entnehmen.

Da ich dies nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund tun kann, muss ich den Fisch ja auch essen !

Das mit dem Döbelfang ist ja nun in weiteren Kreisen der Anglerschaft eher mit einem mehr oder weniger lästigen Beifang verbunden.

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man im Grunde genommen jeden Fisch auch verwerten können muss , weil man ja nicht zum Spass angelt, sondern mit grundsätzlicher Verwertungsabsicht.

R.S.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. März 2021)

Nem Kollegen zufolge soll Döbel auch ein super "Friedfisch-Anteil" in Hecht-Frikadellen sein.

Muss sich wohl irgendwie prima ergänzen da drin - der Typ ist kein Schwätzer und kann kochen, dem glaube ich das.

Habe das aber mangels Fleischwolf selbst noch nicht probiert.

Ansonsten sind Döbel auch als Hecht-Köderfisch sehr zu empfehlen (meine bislang bevorzugte Verwertungsmethode):

Die sind auch als Freezer sehr robust - echt praktisch, wenn man gerade nur wenige Köfis zum Deadbaiten zur Verfügung hat. Bei Bedarf bzw. je nach Größe einfach halbieren und wie ne halbierte Makrele etc. anködern. Oder kleinere Exemplare aktiv an der Pose oder am Stahl-C-Rig zupfen.

Größere Modelle ab 30 cm aufwärts kommen nem anderen Kollegen zufolge wohl sehr gut an nem Schleppsystem auf bayerischen Großseen.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> .Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man im Grunde genommen jeden Fisch auch verwerten können muss , weil man ja nicht zum Spass angelt, sondern mit grundsätzlicher Verwertungsabsicht.
> 
> R.S.


Ich... rieche... Häresie...







Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man im Grunde genommen jeden Fisch auch verwerten können muss , weil man ja nicht zum Spass angelt, sondern mit grundsätzlicher Verwertungsabsicht.
> 
> R.S.


Völliger Quatsch, kann man nur behaupten und sich derer anschließen die gegen Angler was haben...Kommt nur alles von den modernen Antiangler... Ich geh nicht angeln um alles nur zu verwerten, da gehört mehr zu...Fürmich wäre dann für dieses Jahr schluss mit dem angeln wenn das so wäre...Wiederrum wenn manche alles verwerten wollen wird ja dann auch so einiges nachgesagt...
Ein Teufelskreis, zu viele ...... in den eigenen Reihen....


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. März 2021)

"Grundsätzlich Verwerten können muss" .... ja, wenn er beißt und schluckt - wo soll er dann hin - in die Tonne???

Wenn die Katze sich freuen würde - in die Tonne???

Wenn ich den zu ner Fischfrikadelle machen kann - in die Tonne???

Klar hat man ne´ "grundsätzliche Verwertungsabsicht beim angeln" - das heißt aber nicht, dass man Alles knüppeln muss !

An den Rhein zu fahren und zu sagen , ich angel auf Zander will aber  Nix mitnehmen , geht nunmal nicht !

Das hat Nix mit spalten zu tun - das ist in Deutschland nunmal so - Angeln ganz ohne Verwertungsabsicht ist kein vernünftiger Grund !

R.S.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Grundsätzlich Verwerten können muss" .... ja, wenn er beißt und schluckt - wo soll er dann hin - in die Tonne???
> 
> Wenn die Katze sich freuen würde - in die Tonne???
> 
> ...


Langweilige "Diskussion" ohne Mehrwert

Mir ist kackegal was als vernünftiger Grund gilt, ich angle einsam und abgelegen und ich entscheide alleine was ich mit meinem Fang mache.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. März 2021)

Ich habe Nichts dagegen !

Habe auch eine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema - die ist aber nicht maßgeblich , halte mich da eher an juristische Empfehlungen.

Drillsucht : Du verstehst mich nicht.

So  - zurück zu den leckeren Rezepten für Döbel !

R.S.


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> So  - zurück zu den leckeren Rezepten für Döbel !



Wozu eigentlich, da Deine diesbezüglichen Postings bereits im Fangbilder Thread (aus dem sie richtigerweise entfernt wurden) und nun auch hier deutlich zeigen, das Rezepte Dich gar nicht interessieren, sondern das es Dir nur darum geht, eine Verwertungs/ CR Debatte zu provozieren?
Mach halt mal nen Thread dazu auf, dann sparen wir uns wenigstens das ermüdende Drumherum.

Minimax


----------



## rhinefisher (23. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Klar hat man ne´ "grundsätzliche Verwertungsabsicht beim angeln"



Tatsächlich sehe ich das auch so - mir vergeht oft etwas die Lust am Angeln, da ich aus meinen Gewässern nichts entnehmen will.
Entnahme ist der erste und ursprünglichste Grund für meine Passion.
Wenigstens ein zwei mal im Jahr selbstgefangen Fisch zu essen wäre ne schöne Sache.. .


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Angeln ganz ohne Verwertungsabsicht ist kein vernünftiger Grund !



Das sehe ich allerdings ganz anders.

Zum Thema: Döbel kann man eigentlich nur zu Frikkos verarbeiten - alles Andere ist mir viel zu fad und grätig.. .


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. März 2021)

Minimax - aus der Deckung gesprungen und verfehlt.

Ich seh´s Dir nach.

Jedenfalls ist mir nach der traurigen Nachricht , die ich eben erst lesen musste , in keinster Weise nach Konflikt zumute.

R.S.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Ich finde eigentlich dass Minimax die Sache auf den Punkt bringt, unabhängig von deinen Beteuerungen. Dafür habe ich zu viele solcher Threads im AB miterlebt und zu gegenwärtig ist die dutzendfach einstudierte Choreographie.


----------



## rustaweli (23. März 2021)

Schließe mich an! Es waren rein rethorische Versuche zwecks... 
Jeder hat seine Sichtweisen, jeder soll machen wie er mag und die Konsequenzen für sich persönlich tragen! Ganz einfach! Ich mag weder reines CuR, noch alles, bzw alle Arten abschlagen. Aber niemand bitte soll nach meiner Meinung und meinem Gefühl handeln oder leben. Wir haben alle nur das eine eigene Leben. Macht was Euch glücklich macht, Pasta! Nervt mich nicht als Raucher, nicht als Nichtraucher. Nicht als Veggies, nicht als Metzler. Nicht als Atheisten, Christen, Moslems. Ein Jeder wie er mag! Dann wird die Welt viel friedlicher, thats it! 
Also laß es bitte, ok?! 
Ich wiederhole mich - Fangen, Fresse halten, weiter Angeln! 

Was Rezepte betrifft, so schau mal bei den Schweizern. In bestimmten Größen aus bestimmten Gewässern mögen die ihn. Aber hier doch bitte nicht! Der Ükel hat keinen unerheblichen Anteil am AB, und da ist der Döbel was besonderes, respektiere das doch. Ist ja wie im BA nach Barschrezepten zu fragen. Aber das weißt Du ja und Deine Intention liest sich heraus. Laß bitte gut sein, vor allem heute, alles schaize genug! 
Danke!


----------



## Lajos1 (24. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Grundsätzlich Verwerten können muss" .... ja, wenn er beißt und schluckt - wo soll er dann hin - in die Tonne???
> 
> Wenn die Katze sich freuen würde - in die Tonne???
> 
> ...


Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Ich angle seit 60 Jahren und gehe grundsätzlich nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser.  Aber welchen Fisch ich entnehme, das entscheide ich schon noch selbst. So nehme ich grundsätzlich keine Forelle unter 35 cm und keinen Hecht unter 75 cm mit. Die sollen ja in der "Pfanne" schon etwas darstellen.
Zu den Aiteln (Döbeln) noch; ein Freund von mir ging auch desöfteren gezielt auf die, da er eben die Frikadellen daraus sehr schätzte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. März 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Was Rezepte betrifft, so schau mal bei den Schweizern. In bestimmten Größen aus bestimmten Gewässern mögen die ihn. *Aber hier doch bitte nicht! Der Ükel hat keinen unerheblichen Anteil am AB, und da ist der Döbel was besonderes, respektiere das doch. Ist ja wie im BA nach Barschrezepten zu fragen*. *Aber das weißt Du ja und Deine Intention liest sich heraus. Laß bitte gut sein, vor allem heute, alles schaize genug!*
> Danke!


*Nix danke !*

und den Un-"Sinn", den Du hier tatsächlich salonfähig machen willst - lass es einfach.

Hier geht es um Döbelrezepte und nicht um eingeforderte Zensur von Friedfischliebhabern - das sind uralte Vorwürfe von sog. "Besseranglern".

Den ein oder anderen Fisch "soll" und "darf" man nicht mitnehmen - mit welchem Recht wird das immer und immer wieder eingefordert?

Darüber sind wir hier im Bord weit hinaus - bleibe bei Deinen Ansichten aber versuche nicht, auf Angler mit anderer Meinung Druck auszuüben !

Ich werde den nächsten Döbel/Weißfisch , den ich fange konsequent mitnehmen und das kulinarische Ergebnis hier oder im Rezepte-Treat dann posten.

R.S.


----------



## rustaweli (24. März 2021)

Keine Ahnung was Du da herausliest, ist auch am Ende nicht mein Problem. 
Entspann Dich, atme tief durch, hab Deinen Spaß und "nen Guten"!


----------



## Mikesch (24. März 2021)

Aitel sind doch lecker  , vom Grill ein kulinarisches Gedicht.


----------



## Nuesse (24. März 2021)

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/doebel-stinkt-nach-sperma.239811/
		


Vielleicht findest Du hier noch das ein oder andere Rezept .


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2021)

Rheinspezie ,
das Fleisch des Döbels schmeckt vorzüglich, nur die sehr vielen Gräten sind ein echtes Problem.
Frikadellen ist eine gute und leckere Lösung.
Kleinere Fische bis 1 Pfund filetieren und gut ausgebacken sind auch sehr gut. Aber richtig knusprig müssen sie sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2021)

An der Mosel werden Weißfische als Ganzes ausgebacken. Zumeist sind es Rotaugen bis 25 cm. Sie werden richtig durchgebacken bis die Gräten mürbe sind.
Du bekommst sie dort in den Restaurants als Moselfisch. 
Die Gräten werden dann mitgegessen, dass funktioniert mit Döbelfilet genauso. Nach dem Frittieren mit Pfeffer, Salz und Rosenpaprika würzen.
Dazu frisches Weißbrot und Olivenöl


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2021)

Ich schlage auch nicht alles tot, aber hin und wieder mag ich auch solche Fische, speziell wenn sie aus dem Oberlauf eines Fliessgewässers stammen.


----------



## BerndH (25. März 2021)

Bei uns in Franken sind Chips vom Karpfen eigentlich im Moment der Renner. Findige Fischer sind nun dazu übergegangen Weissfische wie Giebel und Brachsen auch zu Chips zu verarbeiten. 

Sollte mit Döbel eigentlich auch funktionieren. Die Chips werden gesalzen, gepfeffert und dann paniert. Anschließend in der Fritteuse kross gebacken. 

Hier mal der Rohzustand von Weissfisch Chips.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2021)

BerndH schrieb:


> llte mit Döbel eigentlich auch funktionieren. Die Chips werden gesalzen, gepfeffert und dann paniert. Anschließend in der Fritteuse kross gebacken


also im Prinzip so wie ich Döbelfilet zubereite, nur dünner geschnitten.
Dass funktioniert sicherlich. Werde ich ausprobieren. Ich paniere sie allerdings nicht und würze nach dem Frittieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2021)

Dazu stelle ich mir einen guten selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat vor.
Sei es einer mit Essig und Öl, oder einer mit hausgemachter Majo und Gewürzgurken.


----------



## BerndH (25. März 2021)

Auch ne Möglichkeit, wollte nur ne Anregung geben. 
Die Ausführung bleibt der Kreativität des Kochs überlassen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. März 2021)

Wie sind denn diese Chips wohl entstanden ( geschnitten worden )?

Also ich kenne das "Schröpfen" von Weißfisch mit den vielen Querschnitten , die die Gräten zerstören sollen.

Aber das Bild oben von den rohen Abschnitten gibt mit Rätsel auf - wie machen ?

Kann es außerdem sein, dass Moselfische sogn. Mehfischlie sind?

R.S.


----------



## BerndH (25. März 2021)

Chips schneiden ist total simpel. Der Fisch muss filetiert werden. Dann die Filets in 3- 5 mm dicke Streifen schneiden und fertig.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. März 2021)

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht  - danke !

R.S.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (25. März 2021)

BerndH schrieb:


> Bei uns in Franken sind Chips vom Karpfen eigentlich im Moment der Renner.


Die Franken verstehen was von Fisch. Wenn ich meine Familie in der fränkischen Schweiz besuche, frage ich in der Gaststätte auch immer nach Ingreisch (frittierte Innereien).


----------



## BerndH (25. März 2021)

Ah, jetzt melden sich die Feinschmecker zu Wort. 

Für alle Unwissenden, Ingraisch = hauptsächlich die männlichen Geschlechtsorgane des Karpfens (die Eier werden nur vereinzelt verwendet). 
Die werden mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt und dann paniert. Anschließend in der Fritteuse ausgebacken.
Wird im privaten meist nur an die guten Freunde ausgegeben.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2021)

BerndH schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt melden sich die Feinschmecker zu Wort.
> 
> Für alle Unwissenden, Ingraisch = hauptsächlich die männlichen Geschlechtsorgane des Karpfens (die Eier werden nur vereinzelt verwendet).
> Die werden mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt und dann paniert. Anschließend in der Fritteuse ausgebacken.
> Wird im privaten meist nur an die guten Freunde ausgegeben.


Hallo,

ja, genauso ist es. Da kommt man meist nur mit Vitamin "B" ran .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BerndH (26. März 2021)

Ich hab da kein Problem. 
Ich hab 4 Weiher voll mit vitamin B


----------



## keinangelprofi (26. März 2021)

Wir machen mit den Aiteln gerne thailändische Fischsuppe (Tom Yum Pla). Schmeckt super mit Aitel.
Die Gräten ... hast natürlich, aber das muss man als Angler abkönnen.


----------



## Bilch (30. Juli 2022)

Ich habe heuer das Döbelangeln für mich entdeckt, bin zwar nicht sehr erfolgreich, aber der eine oder andere Döbel ist trotzdem in der Pfanne gelandet. Geschmeckt haben sie zwar ganz gut, ein kulinarisches Highlight waren sie aber bislang auch wieder nicht.

Vorgestern konnte ich wieder einen Döbel fangen und habe heute bzw. gestern bei der Zubereitung etwas experimentiert und der Resultat war so gut, dass ich das Rezept hier teilen möchte.

Ich habe den Fisch filetiert, das Fleisch auf der Rückenhälfte alle 5 mm bis zur Haut aufgeschnitten um die Gräten zu zerschneiden und die Filets in eine Schale gegeben. Dann eine Zitrone gepresst, den Saft mit einem Löffelchen Salz, etwas Pfeffer, Thymian, Majoran und zwei Esslöffel Olivenöl vermischt, den Fischfilet damit übergossen und ihn über Nacht so mariniert im Kühlschrank gelassen.

Heute habe ich die Filets zwei Stunden vor dem Braten aus der Marinade genommen und auf ein Teller gelegt, dass sie etwas austrockneten und aufwärmten. Die Filets habe ich schließlich in Butter scharf angebraten, zuerst natürlich auf der Hautseite.

Das Fleisch hat von den Kräutern und dem Zitronensaft eine wunderschöne Aroma bekommen und hat hervorragend geschmeckt, die Gräten haben sich zwar nicht so aufgelöst wie ich erwartet habe, trotzdem konnten wir die Filets problemlos essen ohne irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten mit den Geräten zu haben.


----------

